# Boy murders nine-year-old girl for iPod.



## Renny (Aug 19, 2008)

SURI: A 14-year-old schoolboy, obsessed with electronic gadgets, allegedly murdered his best friend's sister on Sunday afternoon to steal his new iPod.  

 Arka Das alias Riju first tried to hoodwink neighbours and police but eventually admitted to hitting 10-year-old Siuli Dalui in the face and throwing her 40 feet down a canal embankment. When he fou-nd that the girl was unconscious but alive, he gagged her, smashed her head with a stone and hid her body behind a hedge, police say.

The Class VIII student was unruffled during interrogation on Monday and calmly confessed to killing the girl "because she would not give him the gadget". 

 Arka eyed the iPod the day Sagar bought it two weeks ago. Arka and Sagar were classmates at a secondary school in Suri till Arka failed in Class VIII. They lived in the same locality, Laldi-ghipara, and their families were close to each other for years.  

 But that did not stop Arka — a self-confessed gadget freak — from trying to grab the iPod.  

 A next-door neighbour alleged that the boy was mad about gadgets and watches and had been cau-ght stealing mobile phones several times. "But we spared him every time because of his age," she said. 

 Sagar, who trusted Arka enough to overlook his obsessive behaviour, showed him the iPod because he knew how to load music and pictures. "We've been friends since I can recall. Last week I gave the gadget for repairs. Arka knew abo-ut it and went there with a forged letter, posing as my brother. He told the shopkeeper to hand it to him but the shopkeeper was not convinced and refused," Sagar said. 

 Frustrated, Arka hatched another plan to get the iPod, say police. On Sunday afternoon, he went to Sagar's house when he was not there and asked Siuli — a Class II student — to bring the iPod. She refused initially but agreed when Arka said he would take her pictures on the gadget.  

 The family suspected nothing because they knew Arka for years. Arka took Siuli to Tilpara, near the Mayurakshi dam, saying it would offer the best setting for photos. Once there, he tried to snatch the gadget. When Siuli resisted, he killed her, hid the body and calmly cycled home. A little later, Siuli's mother came to enquire after her but Arka said he knew nothing. 

 As the evening wore on and Siu-li was still missing, fear turned to panic. Under sustained questioning, Arka admitted to the crime but he tried to confuse police and took them on a wild goose chase around Suri town. Finally, he revealed the body was at Tilpara. Police retrieved the body around 2.30 am on Monday and arrested Arka. There were deep injuries on Siuli's face.

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Cities/W_Bengal_Boy_murders_girl_for_iPod/articleshow/3376945.cms


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

HA+NG THAT B@STARD
+it does not matter how old he is
he is a DEVIL


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/91large.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## hellgate (Aug 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> HA+NG THAT B@STARD
> +it does not matter how old he is
> he is a DEVIL


 
hanging is not the best punishment in this case.
that guy sud be stipped and tied to a pole in a public place and then be stonned to death.

how cud he even think of doing that just for an ipod.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 19, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope this wont have the same effect as GTA IV 
(It was taken off the shelves in Phillipines, remember?)


----------



## hullap (Aug 19, 2008)

he should be punished like hell
killing a little girl for an ipod


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 19, 2008)

Shud be hanged, but he wont be..in India at the most he's gonna be sent to juvenile criminal hostel or watever they  call that..


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

this is the following of cult


----------



## slugger (Aug 19, 2008)

hanging or beating up a 14-year old is no deterrant for other *14*-yr olds from commiting the same crime


----------



## krates (Aug 19, 2008)

guyz with ipods,cowon and psp beware :d


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 19, 2008)

slugger said:


> hanging or beating up a 14-year old is no deterrant for other *14*-yr olds from commiting the same crime



But hanging will atleast prevent him from repeating this.


----------



## krates (Aug 19, 2008)

nah he does not have sense only of what he had done so why he should be hanged ?


----------



## slugger (Aug 19, 2008)

the kid is wasted...the fact that



~Rahul~ said:


> S
> The Class VIII student was unruffled during interrogation



shows how unaware of his action he actually is

kill him if you may [1000s get killed]...but anybody who thinks hanging him would solve the problem of Juvenile delinquency is quite livin in fool's paradise


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2008)

Damn! These people are so ignorant. A Creative player is much better.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Aug 19, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> But hanging will atleast prevent him from repeating this.




LOLZ .
iKill for iPod.


----------



## eggman (Aug 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> Damn! These people are so ignorant. A Creative player is much better.



lol


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 19, 2008)

Ya..atleast he earned da 'Tech-Freak' title literally..


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

Capital punishment has never been a deterrent for heinous crimes


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 19, 2008)

slugger said:


> hanging or beating up a 14-year old is no deterrant for other *14*-yr olds from commiting the same crime





T159 said:


> Capital punishment has never been a deterrent for heinous crimes



^+1 for both the above
I think the boy requires a psychiatric evaluation. Remember, he was slipping in school according to the report.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> ^+1 for both the above
> I think the boy requires a psychiatric evaluation. Remember, he was slipping in school according to the report.


That might be a good measure for preventing such crimes by other children, but the nature of the crime is something which can never EVER be forgiven. Our country has too many people. Only a tiny fraction are like this boy. Loosing him would do no harm to the country, it would only give people more breathing space.
*
The bigger question is, how CAN someone do such a thing ? At 13, I was never like this.*


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ Yeah but when you grew older you turned to Arch too


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *
> The bigger question is, how CAN someone do such a thing ? At 13, I was never like this.*


because your parents knew what you were doing and slapped you when you went wrong.

Today parents dont even have time to look after what their kiddos are doing, all are busy in earning and leaving their child for babysitting. Child may grow to be an intransigent goon.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> because your parents knew what you were doing and slapped you when you went wrong.
> 
> Today parents dont even have time to look after what their kiddos are doing, all are busy in earning and leaving their child for babysitting. Child may grow to be an intransigent goon.


They never did that. 
I made several mistakes, but I learned to correct them once they were discovered.
BY MYSELF.
And both my parents are working.
And I was 13 only 4.3 years back.



iMav said:


> ^^ Yeah but when you grew older you turned to Arch too


And I did the right thing


----------



## iMav (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess this would give Raj Thackeray the next big topic to vandalize Bombay (or Mumbai as he wants it).

Boycott all Apple products, destroy all Apple selling shops (Note: his followers to also harass Apple (the fruit) vendors). Destroy all shops till Apple starts selling its products with a full apple as its logo and the word Apple be written in marathi where ever it is displayed.

And no i only M.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> They never did that.
> I made several mistakes, but I learned to correct them once they were discovered.
> BY MYSELF.
> And both my parents are working.
> And I was 13 only 4.3 years back.


good for you and obviously for others too *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png



iMav said:


> And no i only M.


i am only Manan *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/79.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> I guess this would give Raj Thackeray the next big topic to vandalize Bombay (or Mumbai as he wants it).
> 
> Boycott all Apple products, destroy all Apple selling shops (Note: his followers to also harass Apple (the fruit) vendors). Destroy all shops till Apple starts selling its products with a full apple as its logo and the word Apple be written in marathi where ever it is displayed.
> 
> And no i only M.


fully agree.
he and his son are driving m3 nuts.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 20, 2008)

i am also 15 yeear old but i would not Kill for an iPod only . i think robbing is better than killing . i could have killed for an Alianware PC though .

i dont kill girls and younger people also


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

max_demon said:


> i am also 15 yeear old but i would not Kill for an iPod only . i think robbing is better than killing . i could have killed for an Alianware PC though .
> 
> i dont kill girls and younger people also


You a+re+ g+oi+ng +to grow as bad as ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++osama 

w+hat the hell is there in an alienware to kill ?


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 20, 2008)

Did someone actually bother to check if it was the iPod particularly or just another mp3 player which, Indians in their infinite  tech wisdom claim to be another 'iP0d'


----------



## anispace (Aug 20, 2008)

metalhead ... i think he was joking 




iMav said:


> Damn! These people are so ignorant. A Creative player is much better.


 ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Did someone actually bother to check if it was the iPod particularly or just another mp3 player which, Indians in their infinite  tech wisdom claim to be another 'iP0d'





anispace said:


> metalhead ... i think he was joking
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW 
I just like to make things look dramatic


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

It was an Mp4 player with a camera worth 2k.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> But hanging will atleast prevent him from repeating this.


Actually after hanging he won't be able to do much anyway. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

*www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/index.cfm?newsid=103217&

Have a look at this.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 20, 2008)

now thats another turn to the story.
aajkal log sirf porn dekhne ke liye murder kar rahe hai.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 20, 2008)

perverted murderers


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> Damn! These people are so ignorant. A Creative player is much better..





iMav said:


> Boycott all Apple products, destroy all Apple selling shops (Note: his followers to also harass Apple (the fruit) vendors). Destroy all shops till Apple starts selling its products with a full apple as its logo and the word Apple be written in marathi where ever it is displayed.
> 
> And no i only M.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 20, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Actually after hanging he won't be able to do much anyway. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/11.png



But he might get to feel what he did to the girl..


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

I dont think he will be hanged, as he is under 18 so he may be in Jail until 18 , I Think,but it would be of no use,better hang before rather than later


----------

